# Late Tog report - 1/7/06



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Headed out to the first island on Saturday afternoon aboard the ShelbyKat II with Capt. Ike and Doug Johnson. I don't think any of us even got a nibble. We had crab and clam and fished the incoming. Maybe once the weather warms up this week they will be active again. 

Darryl


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

stil a report n thanx- even a fishless day on the water is better than being dead


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Darryl,

Glad it wasn't just me stinking up his boat! 

Man I hate tossing that wreck anchor and coming up empty handed!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

yea the islands have been slow for a while, what depths were u fishing?


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not positive on the depths we fished, but I would guess it was anywhere from 17-30 feet in various locations around the first.


----------

